# Advice on pricing



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a Massage and Day Spa that are going to buy our soap for her retail side of the shop. However she would like us to use some of her EO's in the soap. Her EO's run $30 to $40 for 2 to 3 oz depending on the EO. We told her that we wouldn't buy the EOs for our line, it would be too high in price, but if she provides the EO, we could test it-HP. She has seen both HP and CP soaps and doesn't mind the HP soap, so we can test a small batch to see how it reacts. How would you figure the price of the soap? Just leave out the price of the EO and go from there? Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, that's what I'd do. Figure your cost without fragrance and price from there. She's going to have some pretty expensive soaps using EOs like that!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

thats what we thought, I think she thought we would buy them and use them in our soaps, but we couldn't sell them at that price. maybe she will change her mind--that would be some high prices on goats milk soap.


----------



## vtoberhasli (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems to me that she wants the qualities of those EO's in the soaps at the store. Maybe you could ask her what is superior about those EO's and possibly set it up where you could get wholesale prices, and still provide the soaps to her with your own financial figures. 

I think that way you will not have to be obligated to only provide the soaps you used her EO's in, to her.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I personally would price my soaps without the eo to her then if she want her eo in the soap she provides it. Would be less hassle all the way around. Sell her batches at wholesale pricing.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And after you learn about EO's, teach her. My gal was buying all those premade little 1/4 and 1/2 ounce bottles, some for about 1/2 of what I was paying for 16 ounces....it's plain and simply a rip off, and they are cut. I simply purchased on of her little eucalyptus bottles then went over and pipetted some of it out and took out some of my eucalyptus, mine was soo much stronger, smelled so much better and hers had a rancid oil (likely cut and old) smell to it. She now purchases her oils in bulk from newdirectionsaromatics.com and fills the little bottles for her aroma therapy for herself and for sales to her customers. vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

She decided to wait until we had more time to do a little more research on the EO's. She is having Christmas open house and wants a selection of 2 oz soaps for that and then we will look at putting something together for Valentines Day--maybe gift packages. She is open to FO's, but has customers that like some of her EO's, so we will look for those EO's or something similiar to it.


----------

